

Tell HN: Google+ is already getting over 1% of Google.com traffic - Zakuzaa

Source: http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/https://plus.google.com<p>Alexa takes average of last 30 days on "Where Visitors Go on xyz.com" list. So the real number must be significantly higher than 1%.<p>FWIW, that's more than what maps.google.com gets.
======
Zakuzaa
Clickable: <http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/https://plus.google.com>

